
America's next Mars rover will be called Perseverance - pseudolus
https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-51761833
======
simonblack
That sounds a like "tempting Fate" to me.

It would be ironic if a craft called 'Perseverance' crashes and is destroyed
before it even gets a chance to say 'Hi Guys, I've landed safely.'

